# Rocky Element Signature 2003 Dämpferbuchsen



## Toblerone (17. Juni 2004)

Moin!

Ich denke darüber nach, den Fox RL Dämpfer gegen den DT Swiss 220L zu tauschen.
Da ich keine Schieblehre habe, wollt ich ma fragen ob von Euch jemand weiß wie die Maße sind. M8 oder M6, 22 oder 22,2 mm?

Danke!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Phil Claus (17. Juni 2004)

Hi Tom,

die Grösse der Dämpferbuchsen für Dein Rocky Mountain Element 2003 ist 22.2mm für M6 Schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toblerone (17. Juni 2004)

vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## Phil Claus (17. Juni 2004)

Gern geschehen.


----------

